# The eyes have it - Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Dec 9, 2017)

The eyes have it - Blog Post


----------



## yak sao (Dec 10, 2017)

I don't know Xue, seems to me like you've had an eye opening experience. ( see what I did there?)

Sounds like you and I are very similar in a lot of ways.
I'm 55, been doing kung fu since I was 18, Wing Tsun for the past 22 years..
While WT has been my primary focus, on occasion I delve off into the old forms I had learned, work the old kicks, have cross trained in Escrima a bit, dabbled a bit with grappling, and learned some tai chi.

A couple of weeks ago at work, (I'm an MRI technologist), one of our radiologists needed a guinea pig to have an MRI performed on them so we could rework some of our spine protocols that we use on our patients...so I volunteered.

I was astonished to see that my lower back was pretty jacked up from an apparent old injury. I feel fine, with no back pain,and no idea how I did that to my back. I spoke with the radiologist about the results and he was quite surprised that I wasn't in excruciating pain.

I decided that it's time to put away all the old stuff that I had been playing around with and focus exclusively on my Wing Tsun training before I did something to really put myself out of commission.
No more wrestling around, no more crazy kicks... and to be honest, I felt free, like a weight has been lifted from me.
I now have the luxury to focus on a certain skill set without feeling the obligation to do all these other things, or the guilt from not doing them.

I'm hoping that this is your experience.


----------



## yak sao (Dec 10, 2017)

Oh, and one thing I forgot to mention . I've been using my Total Gym again as well


----------



## Encho (Dec 10, 2017)

Is it possible to wear eye protection gear during training like basketball googles?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 10, 2017)

Encho said:


> Is it possible to wear eye protection gear during training like basketball googles?



Yes, and that would protect the eyes, and it has been recommended for JKD class but the teacher, prior to me finding out about the eye....however the knocking my head around bits (jolting it) is a big problem as well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 10, 2017)

yak sao said:


> I don't know Xue, seems to me like you've had an eye opening experience. ( see what I did there?)
> 
> Sounds like you and I are very similar in a lot of ways.
> I'm 55, been doing kung fu since I was 18, Wing Tsun for the past 22 years..
> ...



Pretty much with the weight has been lifted bits too. Decided I have been at this martial arts stuff for 45 years (25 taijiquan and CMA) and it is now time to let the young folks pound each other around....I'll watch


----------

